# Advice Appreciated re Palma Property Visit



## stax45 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello, long-time lurker but been checking Palma posts.

I'm planning to visit early May and am trying to set up some viewings. I've contacted agents via the web and of course all of my replies have been in Spanish.

Does anyone have an English speaking estate agent contact in Palma. (Not looking at holiday properties on this trip. More town flat scenario.)

Any parts of Palma to avoid? Any safety issues. 

All advice gratefully accepted.

Worst case scenario, will miss all the royal wedding guff. 

PS Also hoping to reccie Lisbon this Summer. Any thoughts, Palma V Lisbon?
CTM.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

La Palma or Palma de Mallorca?

Hepa


----------



## stax45 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hepa said:


> La Palma or Palma de Mallorca?
> 
> Hepa


Sorry, Palma Mallorca.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't know anything about the area you're looking at, but we were just over looking in Marbella.

We found that most enquiries from the websites were ignored, or only responded to after about a week. Translating is quite easy with google translate or Spanish dict, etc.

Buy a spanish SIM card as soon as you get over (make sure your phone is unlocked before you go) and start phoning as soon as you get there. We found it much more effective to phone the numbers for properties on the websites, or on signs you see on properties once you are there - and look for some local newspapers with adverts, too. 

We were able to set up several quick viewings this way - although it will require several phone calls for each possible viewing. These agents just seem to love phoning.

We tried visiting many estate agents offices, too, and with the exception of one, we drew a complete blank every single time.

I have no idea why visiting their offices or emailing didn't seem to work - but every random phone call resulted in a viewing!!


----------



## stax45 (Sep 29, 2010)

brocher said:


> Don't know anything about the area you're looking at, but we were just over looking in Marbella.
> 
> We found that most enquiries from the websites were ignored, or only responded to after about a week. Translating is quite easy with google translate or Spanish dict, etc.
> 
> ...


That's really useful to know. I will buy a sim card as suggested.

I'm just looking at flats online at the moment and perhaps I'd be best to do just as you did and go for the advertisers directly.

Many thanks. CTM


----------



## remus (Nov 29, 2009)

*Palma*

Hi I live in a flat in the old part of Palma & very nice it is too. When I bought I found the property market very confusing so used an english speaking property finder to help navigate my way through. She proved to be essential and ultimately saved me a great deal of money.

If you have any specific questions please feel free to ask.

bye
David


----------



## stax45 (Sep 29, 2010)

remus said:


> Hi I live in a flat in the old part of Palma & very nice it is too. When I bought I found the property market very confusing so used an english speaking property finder to help navigate my way through. She proved to be essential and ultimately saved me a great deal of money.
> 
> If you have any specific questions please feel free to ask.
> 
> ...


Thanks David, I'll maybe get back to you after my visit.

I'm assuming that the old town is the most expensive part of Palma City. But I look forward to having a good reccie when I'm there.

CTM


----------



## pmtv2000 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Palma de Mallorca*

Palma old town can be noisy and expensive depending on what you're looking for but then again in the tourist season everything is noisy !!

Long term rentals are always cheaper and there are bargains to be had if you look hard enough. The financial situation here is not too good at present so there are lots of places for rent.

Most agents will charge the equivalent of one or two months rent as a 'finders fee' so it's best to look yourself.
Check out the Daily Bulletin and AngloInfo Baleares for more info.



Good luck


----------



## stax45 (Sep 29, 2010)

pmtv2000 said:


> Palma old town can be noisy and expensive depending on what you're looking for but then again in the tourist season everything is noisy !!
> 
> Long term rentals are always cheaper and there are bargains to be had if you look hard enough. The financial situation here is not too good at present so there are lots of places for rent.
> 
> ...


Thanks PMTV, I'm just wondering what the response will be when I telephone directly in response to 'for sale' signs. My Catalan/Spanish is minimal. Of course I'm not expecting to get everything done in one trip so maybe patience is the key.
I'm interested in your remarks about the old town. I think I prefer size/space than fashionable/small (which is what I'd be limited to in expensive areas.) I don't drive though so don't want to be too remote. I do intend to learn the language, and I'm living in Scotland, am English of Irish stock - hope I'll fit in.
Thanks for taking time out to reply.


----------



## stillm (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello just looking at posts for Mallorca,Palma as I am looking at buying a flat in Palma.I have been visiting for many years and want somewhere for myself ,so as to areas what to avoid old centre of Palma and sew views outwith my reach there are a lot advertised for son gotleu is this one to avoid? Any help would be nice as I wasted a lot of time last year on mainland Spain at areas that weren't quite me.


----------

